# is pop corn a triggerc



## buggga (Jun 16, 2010)

hi does popcorn bother anyone else?? i was doing well for a while and then i ate popcorn and now the cramping and d are back with a vengence!!!! HELP!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Any and every food is a trigger for someone with IBS. And a lot of other IBSers will eat whatever triggers you, personally, without any problem.With popcorn there is the fiber that can bother some people, starch that can bother some people, fat (if added) that can bother some people, and various other additive depending on the kind you go that can bother some people.So I'm sure it triggers someone, but it may be worth doing another trial with popcorn on another day when you have some time if you react to see if it was the food or it just happened to be an innocent bystander.Lots of NON-food things trigger IBS. It isn't always food.Things that may trigger your IBS that have NOT ONE THING to do with which food you ate (we all want it to be only food, but often we blame foods that are innocent).It is hot outsideIt is cold outsideThe inside temp is too different from the outside tempA storm front came throughYou didn't sleep well last nightYou have been exercising too muchYou have been exercising too littleYou have mental stressYou have emotional stressYou have stress about worrying if the popcorn will set off the IBS the next time you eat it.You have another health issues that is acting up.You have pain for any reason including an injury.People also can get conditioned response to food where your body will reject it just because something else made you sick the last time you ate it, so if anything consistently sets you off then good to avoid it.


----------



## buggga (Jun 16, 2010)

thank you---any ideas that will help me---i have to work and my anxiety about not makning it to work is awful---i cant stand this--i feel like a prisioner to ibs--any help would be GREATLY APPRECIATED----thanks so much!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

1. Treat the anxiety. Either learn the lifestyle changes you need (how much exercise, meditation, stress reduction) you need or get the therapy/medication that controls it.The anxiety is often worse than the IBS and makes it so much harder to cope.2. Sounds like diarrhea in the morning is your big issue?Try Imodium 2X a day (Start with a low dose, maybe even 1/2 a tab each and build up) and see if that give you the overall control you need.Try Linda's Calcium Supplement (pinned at the top of the forum)Try probioticsTry a lower carb diet and try smaller more frequent meals. Also getting up at the same time every day and make that earl enough you typically have enough time to get it out of your system. Waking up with just enough time to make it to work is a set up for stress diarrhea and morning is a very active time for the colon anyway.Read the Stories link (look at the blue bar at the top of the page) and see who sounds like you and what they tried. Read only the optimistic stories with what works.If you can't control the diarrhea with OTC medications then talk to the doctor as there are some prescriptions you could try.


----------



## lightning95 (Oct 26, 2009)

While it may or may not be a trigger for you, popcorn is definitely a common trigger. The kernels are very hard, and popcorn usuallly has a ton of butter, which is bad for many ibsers. Of course, everybody's different. But I also get *really* sick from cornmeal. I'm pretty sure corn is a somewhat common problem food, like wheat, but not quite as common.


----------



## On Edge (Aug 25, 2009)

Popcorn is poison for my IBS.


----------



## Miami25 (Sep 7, 2009)

I usually have C but man if I eat popcorn...the next day I have D all day lol.


----------



## asarii (Jun 21, 2010)

popcorn will cause gas but thats all. i have to avoid it becasue fo my diverticulosis. rice cakes are a good alternative. they taste like popcorn and have never bothered me. i use them when i have a bad episode. it will be the only thing i can eat when i feel better. also, does anyone else eat something for supper, say around 6pm, and you feel fine until you get up the next day and then you ahve an episode? why does it wait till morning? i eat butter toast for breakfast to keep my morning good. what do you think?


----------



## jessica.lee (Jun 28, 2010)

Popcorn is a huge trigger for me, I love love love it, but never eat it because I know how bad it will be if I do. I just smell it and wish I was eating it... *sigh*!


----------

